# سؤال يراودني عن الأمونيا



## رفقا (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 00000

أنا طالب أقوم بمشروع تخرج عن تصميم مصنع لانتاج الأمونيا , فمن عنده معلومات عن ذلك فلا تبخلوا علينا


----------



## امورتال وبس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

بالفعل ... انا نفس شئ ابحث الامونيا ... ما تقصروا ان شاء الله ...


----------



## عثمان الراوي (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*جائكم الرد*

الاخ العزيز هذا كتاب مهم عسى ان يفيدك​ 
Ammonia: Principles and Industrial Practice (Wiley-Vch) 
by *Max Appl *​ 







*Book Description*
Ammonia is one of the most important inorganic basic chemicals, not only for the manufacture of fertilizers (85%) but also for the production of plastics, fibers, explosives, and intermediates for dyes and pharmaceuticals. It is an essential reaction component for the synthesis of numerous organic chemicals used as solvents and intermediates. The book provides a practical and up-to-date account of the product properties, synthesis and reaction mechanisms, including catalysis and commercial catalysts, modern production technology for different feedstocks, quality specifications and environmental health and safety aspects, uses and economic data of this important commodity chemical. It also discusses perspectives of future developments of commercial ammonia production. Over 1400 references to the relevant literature complete this concise presentation, whose aim is to inform the reader of the present status of the theory and practice of industrial ammonia production. Chemical engineers, engineers and chemists in industry, engineering companies, catalyst manufacturers, equipment makers and chemical engineering university departments will certainly profit from this comprehensive review based on the author's long practical experience in a leading technical management position of one of the largest European ammonia producers.​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/147071596/Ammonia_Principles_and_Industrial_Practice.pdf
or
http://www.4shared.com/file/4702903...ustrial_Practice.html?dirPwdVerified=98cdd41d​


----------



## عثمان الراوي (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*كتاب اخر مفيد انشاء الله*

Synthetic Nitrogen Products : A Practical Guide to the Products and Processes 
by *Gary Maxwell *​ 






http://rapidshare.com/files/103379019/synnitpro.rar
or
http://ifile.it/kh8imwu/0306482258.rar​


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (9 أكتوبر 2008)

what do you want exactly?


----------



## رفقا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لتعاونكم00000 ولكن أليس عندكم وصله اخرى غير الرابيد شير(rapidshare)


I want exactly any book that contains How to design ammonia plant


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (11 أكتوبر 2008)

I think it is very difficult to design all units in ammonia plant....you can speak about one unit, two units but all units!! this is required very long time....


----------



## alaa abdulrazaq (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*بحث في تصميم الـــ Scondary reformer في معمل الامونيا*

This paper contains very good information about design of secondary reformer, ammonia plant....have a great day

Basrah University
Iraq


----------



## رفقا (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا أخي علاء وإذا عندك أي معلومات إضافية عن تصميم 
ammonia converter أو أي شي آخر عن الأمونيا
فأسرع في إرسالها فأنا في أمس الحاجة إليها


----------



## امورتال وبس (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيكم الف عافية على ردكم الكريم
اخواني لو عندكم معرفة عن تصميم الوحدات القائمة على "ammonia production from natural gas" or by steam reforming 
كتاب او اي مصدر مفيد
جزاكم الله خير و في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

احترامي


----------



## رفقا (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 0000
أبحث عن معلومات عن Hazop of ammina plant أوأي معلومات عن HSE


----------



## عثمان الراوي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

This is a good refrernce


----------



## طارق رزق شلبى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز
يمكنك الإتصال بى لمقابلتى إن أرد بشركة أبو قير للأسمدة لتقديم المساعدة فيما تطلب على تليفون 0101437751
مدير عام التدريب حاليا - Hse سابقا لمدة 17 عام
كيميائى طارق رزق


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (11 مارس 2010)

_يا اختي العزيزة الي طالبة مشروع عن الامونيا ترى دكتور علاء عبد الرزاق عنده كل شي يخص الامونيا لان هو مشرف وعنده طالب ماجستير ومشروع تخرج عن الامونيا انا من جامعة البصرة انت منين؟_


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (11 مارس 2010)

مساء الخير هباوي اشتاقيتلج تدرين انمسح الكود من الفلاش وما ادري شسوي؟


----------



## فتاة الهندسة (11 مارس 2010)

اخواني الكيمياويين محتاجة اسم لدفعة الهندسة الكيمياوية 2010 اسم شبابي ويدل على الااختصاص منو يقترح علي اسم؟


----------



## enas2 (31 مارس 2010)

اخواني ارجو ان تساعدوني انا محتاجة process description &flow sheet &material balance&energy balance للammonia
ارجو المساعدة عشان مشروع التخرج


----------

